# TV Packages



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

How many channels does your TV provider give you on your plan?

We are with Shaw Satellite. Their offerings include a number of base channels and then you can add additional channels. New customer offers here :
https://www.shawdirect.ca/english/packages/english/

We have one of the packages that include 74 base channels. However, when I look through those channels, many are duplicates. They count a channel that is available in SD and HD as two! I haven't counted how many different channels we get, but it is a lot less than 74!

I asked Shaw about this, and they admit they use the 74 just for advertising purposes! They also told me that one of their satellites will soon die and for that reason, they will be abandoning all SD channels. As a result, we have to upgrade one receiver that only works on SD. So, in effect, by end of 2019 there will not be 74 channels - maybe 50? I haven't counted. But they still advertise 74! We watch very few of them anyway. Ideally, we would just choose the 20 or so that interest us and just pay for them. 

On a different subject, while checking Kijiji for receivers, I came across companies offering IPTV. You need a box that attaches to your TV and internet (Buy it from them or use your own Apple Tv or the like) For about $20/month you can get thousands of TV stations from around world as well as domestic. This was one, but after searching, I found dozens of offerings. Presumably these are not totally legal, but it doesn't seem to be stopping many from using them. For immigrants looking for broadcasts from home or international sports enthusiasts, it may be the only way to get some of the content?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Don’t pay $240/year for pirated TV.. if you want pirated TV/movies/sports you could just download Kodi for free

All the new “TV” content is on streaming services (far more than satellite TV) for half that price. I pay for amazon prime which includes amazon streaming and Spotify (US) which includes Hulu (US) My father pays for the top Bell satellite package to watch NASCAR and has hundreds of channels of the same reruns from the old TV era. He also bought one of those crap android IPTV things

Even with amazon and Hulu, I mostly stream content from free sources like youtube (news/music/documentaries), CBC (sports/news), Redbull media (sports/music/documentaries), Reuters (news), haystack (various news), endless other free apps. A lot of what is on satellite TV is streamed for free plus far more content that isn’t even available on satellite TV

If you have a smartphone/computer connected to high speed internet all you really need is a chromecast/appleTV/amazon fire device to get it on the bigger screen


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for answering. You are our resident tech guy!

I am not going to the pirated IPTV, but that $240/yr for 2900 channels is a lot less than $1000/yr from Shaw for the few channels we watch. I have never looked at Kodi, but will.

I like to occasionally watch *live* sports from around the world. Tennis, Rugby, Cricket, yachting, golf for example. How would I find a streaming service for those. I have found a few sites, but Malwarebytes often tells me not to go there! Not interested in re-runs, movies etc.

I looked at Amazon and Hulu. Don't offer much we would be interested in and cost for live TV is high (C$60/month?) Almost much as we pay for Shaw. So those don't seem to help.

I do use bigger screen. HDMI cable from laptop works well.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I live stream sports from Redbull app (world rally, dakar rally, crushed ice, extreme sports etc) and CBC sports app (NHL, Olympics, rugby etc) My father pays $$$ for satellite TV just for NASCAR and I haven’t found a free source for him. I tried to get him into WRC and rally cross which are free on Redbull but he has always watched NASCAR so he is stuck paying.

You can live stream anything for free from dubious links which Kodi also uses. My father’s friends convinced him to buy the android IPTV but it is too technical for him to maintain. It is basically a small android computer with Kodi installed but Kodi requires constant updates and setup so he defaults back to satellite. Apple or chromecast is cheaper and more user friendly imo

If you can handle a VPN you can live stream a lot more for free from other countries. For example CBC is only permitted to stream to Canada so I have to VPN to Canada to stream the NHL playoffs for free. Facebook and youtube also live stream a lot of sports for free. It seems to only be the old school stuff like NASCAR that refuse to stream for free with the ad revenue model


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

m3s said:


> Don’t pay $240/year for pirated TV.. if you want pirated TV/movies/sports you could just download Kodi for free


Disagree. Kodi is terrible for anything live. It is definitely worth $240 a year for live content, but should be able to get it for less, usually 15 a month. Can use on 2 IP's and 3 devices at the same time so you technically could even share the cost with someone else.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Emjay85 said:


> Disagree. Kodi is terrible for anything live. It is definitely worth $240 a year for live content, but should be able to get it for less, usually 15 a month. Can use on 2 IP's and 3 devices at the same time so you technically could even share the cost with someone else.


You can share any streaming service such as amazon, hulu, netflix with several devices and they cost much less to start and aren't pirate streams

Kodi can stream anything that the "pirate boxes" stream as they are using the same pirate sources. The trouble with Kodi is it requires tech savvy maintenance to update the sources as they regularly get caught..

If I understand correctly, you are basically paying for someone else to update the pirate streams for you? (you can find these online for free, on reddit for example)


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm also a Shaw Direct satellite customer. I had been a customer a few years back, then switched to Zazeen, followed by VMedia. The Internet is not very reliable here; when power goes out, so does the Internet - even though I have my own generator. The satellite gives me the most reliable service in my situation.

I went with the basic $25/mo plan ( 56 channels), then added the theme packages I wanted. All the other plans include sports channels that I'm not interested in.

So, it's not the number of channels that's important to me, it's that I have mostly channels that I want. I added Crave recently, so that I can watch G.O.T. I'll cancel it in a few months after binge watching whatever else I can find on HBO on Demand.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

We have not subscribed to any satellite or cable for a few years. I get Netflix & Amazon Prime for free...both suck...new released movies there are either made for tv crap or 10 years old...I guess I get what I pay for.

IPTV has hundreds of channels...almost all are waste of time....I do watch CBC on there at times though. 

Over the air again may offer many channels...most are crap, network channels are good for news etc. but if you're not used to commercials it is very frustrating to watch.

I stream uTube...a lot of junk on there...takes time to find worth while content but at least the price is right.

In general the state of video is sad. I'm trying more real life...fewer commercials, no reruns so far.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm streaming the Paris fire live from CBC right now from their own app. They are pretty good a streaming most free without geo locks besides the sports (geo locked to Canadian IP) You can even stream CBC news live from youtube

I agree amazon and hulu mostly suck. I pay for amazon prime and spotify (music) but for video I stream youtube more even though I have amazon and hulu bundled for free. I watch some of their original content since I have it. I see these as a kind of gateway from traditional TV viewers to online streaming

For the upcoming generation Z, their celebrities are on youtube. Youtube ad revenue makes a lot of people wealthy today.. free youtube content is better than TV today imo

Forbes
"Traditional TV is dead, and it’s hard to argue otherwise. The data is clear and the trends are indisputable. Google’s study states that by 2025 half of viewers under the age of 32 will not subscribe to a pay-TV service. This means that they won’t receive your traditional TV ads, and even if they do, it’ll be expensive and less relevant. By 2025, millennials will account for three-quarters of the world's workforce. Unless you’d like to exclude this entire target market, staying up with the trends is in your best interest."


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Userkare said:


> I went with the basic $25/mo plan ( 56 channels), then added the theme packages I wanted. All the other plans include sports channels that I'm not interested in.
> 
> So, it's not the number of channels that's important to me, it's that I have mostly channels that I want.


Although we have different interests, it is the same for us. When I looked at the $25 package and then added other Themes we might want plus the multi receiver fee, we ended up at the same cost as the extra small TV (74+5) with no multi receiver charge. That is really about 55 channels (majority of no interest to us), but meets most of our TV needs, which are not much.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Eder said:


> ...I guess I get what I pay for..


And it's as simple as that.

ltr


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Paying for satellite/cable is comparable to paying for internet connectivity, except the internet is far more versatile. The streaming subscription plus ad revenue is probably comparable as well. Youtube generates billions in ads and growing whereas traditional TV is declining


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> > Quote Originally Posted by Eder View Post
> > ...I guess I get what I pay for..
> 
> 
> ...


Well we usually get what we pay for regardless what we buy - even if it is not good value. And value varies depending on our individual perceptions.

We get a lot more value out of the $40/month we pay for internet than we do for the $62/month we now pay for TV. If I do anything, it will just be putting toe in water and testing IPTV. Even although saving that $62/month is tempting. 

Going to IPTV is not without cost, so any savings will be less than $62.00. Our ISP offers IPTV. $20/$50/$90 and you can add Themes or individual channels. It's no less expensive than Shaw for what we would choose. They do offer cloud storage in lieu of PVR.

The other IPTV options might be less expensive. But not once Amazon or other content is added. And they may not be 100% legal. Not sure if any of them offer cloud storage yet. Our PVR gets a lot of use.

So if I want to access the content (mentioned earlier), that is simply not available on our networks, what are the options? So far it looks like some sort of IPTV or find coverage on-line as I do now? These are hit or miss and sometimes unsafe to use.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Do you use VPN?*

Do any of you use VPN? 

Either because you are using IPTV or for other security reasons?

Any preferences? 

Question about VPN - Can the host country be chosen? 

Reason for question - some websites allow you to play video, but only if you are in the host country. We found that when we are in USA, some Canadian video content on sites like CBC/TSN/CTV are not available to us.


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

http://ustv247.com/


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

crooked beat said:


> http://ustv247.com/


Wonder how long that site will be up? 

Know of one like that for UK


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I am on Cogeco. I pay ~ $76 for 55 , (basic 25 + pick 30 of your favs) channels including all the sports channels. Pretty happy. Tons of movies on TMN. Crave/Starz and Hollywood Suite + all their on demand channels + On demand PPV. I don't think you can get all the same channels over the internet. keep in mind too you will have to upgrade your internet package if you are going to be watching hours of tv over the internet. That can be $15-$20/ mo extra.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Nord VPN on all my devices nearly all the time (iOS, macOS, Windows) This is for privacy but I can also select the country/city if need be when content is blocked.

It’s very stable and unobtrusive on iOS/mac but slows down my PC maybe a few times/month and just requires me to choose another server. It works on amazon fire but not on apple tv (but you can just airplay from ios/mac anyways) You can even install it on some routers

Logging in from various countries will sometimes flag or lock out certain accounts so setting a VPN to US or Canada also avoids that. I don’t know why more people don’t run them just for location/data privacy alone

I’ve used Nord VPN for years they usually have good deals around cyber monday, there might still be a referral deal as well


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jimmy said:


> I am on Cogeco. I pay ~ $76 for 55 , (basic 25 + pick 30 of your favs) channels including all the sports channels. Pretty happy. Tons of movies on TMN. Crave/Starz and Hollywood Suite + all their on demand channels + On demand PPV. I don't think you can get all the same channels over the internet. keep in mind too you will have to upgrade your internet package if you are going to be watching hours of tv over the internet. That can be $15-$20/ mo extra.


We used to be on Cogeco. We left because of excessive cost and very poor customer service. I once in desperation, called their President in Montreal after their service people said it would take 2 weeks to come and check the cable that had fallen and was lying across the highway near our home! They were here within an hour! That was just one of several bad experiences. They also had low Gigabyte allowance for internet. We were paying $70 with only 95 Gb. We switched to Start.ca. Comes over same cable and costs $40 for same 15Mbps speed and 200Gb. Apparently average live IPTV would consume about 75Gb/month. Much less for our low usage. 

Shaw Direct is $62 for (74+5) or $72 for (74+15) with free PVR and extra receiver and no multi receiver charges. Less initially for new customers. Has more than enough channels incl all sports etc. They also have the $25 plus pick. It didn't meet our needs but might work for some. They are somewhat flexible.

I am in learning process on Internet TV. Will try it in small steps!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jimmy said:


> I am on Cogeco. I pay ~ $76 for 55 , (basic 25 + pick 30 of your favs) channels including all the sports channels. Pretty happy. Tons of movies on TMN. Crave/Starz and Hollywood Suite + all their on demand channels + On demand PPV. I don't think you can get all the same channels over the internet. keep in mind too you will have to upgrade your internet package if you are going to be watching hours of tv over the internet. That can be $15-$20/ mo extra.


We used to be on Cogeco. We left because of excessive cost and very poor customer service. I once in desperation, called their President in Montreal after their service people said it would take 2 weeks to come and check the cable that had fallen and was lying across the highway near our home! They were here within an hour! That was just one of several bad experiences. They also had low Gigabyte allowance for internet. We were paying $70 with only 95 Gb. We switched to Start.ca. Comes over same cable and costs $40 for same 15Mbps speed and 200Gb. Apparently average live IPTV would consume about 75Gb/month. Much less for our low usage. 

Shaw Direct is $62 for (74+5) or $72 for (74+15) with free PVR and extra receiver and no multi receiver charges. Less initially for new customers. Has more than enough channels incl all sports etc. They also have the $25 plus pick. It didn't meet our needs but might work for some. They are somewhat flexible.

I am in learning process on Internet TV. Will try it in small steps!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> I use Nord VPN on all my devices nearly all the time (iOS, macOS, Windows) This is for privacy but I can also select the country/city if need be when content is blocked.
> 
> It’s very stable and unobtrusive on iOS/mac but slows down my PC maybe a few times/month and just requires me to choose another server. It works on amazon fire but not on apple tv (but you can just airplay from ios/mac anyways) You can even install it on some routers
> 
> ...


I am not looking for extra complexity. I have read about Banks, Paypal blocking usage when they see an unfamiliar IP. However, bank doesn't seem to be concerned when we log in while in USA. I also read that ISPs, Google and other email providers can detect actual and fudged IPs and put them together so they know who you are anyway? 

It must take some effort to manage the VPN on a laptop, and perhaps more so on a Firestick? 

Obviously more to learn!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

VPN is set it and forget it on iOS. I leave it on all the time. PC/mac requires login on startup and the odd program update

Colleague setup VPN on his firestick to stream CBC. I believe it was a matter of installing an app. For AppleTV you need to install it on the router or airplay from mac/iOS. I've had logins/online purchases blocked until I switched my location with VPN. It's just tricking the automatic system but sure they can probably identify an IP belonging to a VPN service. VPN isn't illegal and I've never been blocked for using it

In fact all my work data requires use of VPN and we are highly encouraged to use a VPN for all our personal data as well


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Wonder how long that site will be up?
> 
> Know of one like that for UK


That site has been up for quite a while.
What is the site for UK tv? I need to get caught up on my Great Canal Journeys.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

crooked beat said:


> That site has been up for quite a while.
> What is the site for UK tv? I need to get caught up on my Great Canal Journeys.


Sorry - I was hoping you had a UK site!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

crooked beat said:


> That site has been up for quite a while.
> What is the site for UK tv? I need to get caught up on my Great Canal Journeys.


This one?

It asks me to register and disable my adblocker.. sounds like it is free though?

"Do you have Ad Blocker enabled? We're funded entirely by adverts. Please disable this in order to watch content on All 4. "


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

crooked beat said:


> I need to get caught up on my Great Canal Journeys.


One of the best canal journeys I saw on TV was when Hyacinth and Robert rented a canal boat! Sadly, Clive Swift, who played Robert in Keeping up Appearances, passed away earlier this year.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

m3s said:


> You can share any streaming service such as amazon, hulu, netflix with several devices and they cost much less to start and aren't pirate streams
> 
> Kodi can stream anything that the "pirate boxes" stream as they are using the same pirate sources. The trouble with Kodi is it requires tech savvy maintenance to update the sources as they regularly get caught..
> 
> If I understand correctly, you are basically paying for someone else to update the pirate streams for you? (you can find these online for free, on reddit for example)


The streams on kodi for VOD movies and shows are pretty good. You are bang on that they require a lot of tinkering and updating. They are constantly changing. But if you have the patience for it, it can work pretty well. 

I use 1 app, CinemaHD for shows and movies. Laid out in a netflix type fashion. Updates itself. Easy as pie. Pick a stream and go. Streams, like anything else, can be great or they can be brutal.

As for the IPTV. What we pay for there is probably all the servers, maintenance and behind the scenes things that are waayyyy over my pay grade (by a long shot). But, for the service I use anyway, the service is great and so is the support. All tied in to 1 nice guide lay out, very much like cable. I can't help but agree that there are way too many channels, more than anyone can ever use. For the cost it can not be beat. It is well worth the minor monthly cost to not have to screw around with Kodi. Been there done that. Wasn't for me.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I stopped paying for cable in 2012 and I haven’t even owned a TV since 2013 when my big old clunker died. I watched the Masters on the Masters excellent website. No ads, each hole uploaded as it was played. Slice and dice by player, analyze the leaderboard, check out background articles, biographies, etc. I think the age of TV as a dominant medium is passing.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

heyjude said:


> I watched the Masters on the Masters excellent website. No ads, each hole uploaded as it was played. Slice and dice by player, analyze the leaderboard, check out background articles, biographies, etc. I think the age of TV as a dominant medium is passing.


The US TV coverage of golf tends to just focus on leaders (and Tiger!). The scores of other players occasionally scrolled by at bottom - but so quickly easy to miss a name. Seeing final rounds on big screen was a plus, but you needed the Masters site to keep track of any other players you were interested in. And, it was a much improved site. I would like to get reliable access to UK TV for The Open and Wimbledon.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

One benefit of a Shaw subscription is access to Shaw's nice network of hotspots everywhere.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Eder said:


> One benefit of a Shaw subscription is access to Shaw's nice network of hotspots everywhere.


I think you need a Shaw Internet plan for that? We have Shaw Direct which is satellite TV only. 

Shaw Direct allows us to disconnect our TV service for 3 months during winter, so that is a saving. We leave our Start.ca internet connected because we use it for security. We seldom need hotspots for internet, but do use them for Google Voice (free throughout NA) calls. In the USA, there are free hotspots everywhere. Same here really.


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

agent99 said:


> One of the best canal journeys I saw on TV was when Hyacinth and Robert rented a canal boat! Sadly, Clive Swift, who played Robert in Keeping up Appearances, passed away earlier this year.


Thank you! I found Great Canal Journeys very good. Like going on a trip with your grandparents. The last season had a voyage on the Rideau.


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

m3s said:


> This one?
> 
> It asks me to register and disable my adblocker.. sounds like it is free though?
> 
> "Do you have Ad Blocker enabled? We're funded entirely by adverts. Please disable this in order to watch content on All 4. "


That looks good for a try. the last episode is on the Rideau. But sadly that is only available to people in the UK :-(


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

crooked beat said:


> That looks good for a try. the last episode is on the Rideau. But sadly that is only available to people in the UK :-(


Yes that's why you get a VPN discussed above


----------



## crooked beat (Jan 19, 2011)

m3s said:


> Yes that's why you get a VPN discussed above


Yes. I will have to get a VPN. I think Nord is the best?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

crooked beat said:


> Yes. I will have to get a VPN. I think Nord is the best?


It's rated as one of the best and it's been around for awhile


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok, so I bought and installed a Firestick. Hooked it up and connected to our wifi. Seems to work. I found Firefox and was able to access a website (pgatour.com!) Then there are these streaming sites and apps. I clicked on a few and it seems I bought them for $0.00. There are quite a number that we don't have access to on our satellite TV. News like from BBC, Al Jazeera etc. 

So is there some catch? How many of these are really free? 

I don't see a real need for a VPN so far, but am also looking at those. Can't really see spending C$5.00/month for the little we will use the Internet TV, but I suppose it adds a level of protection for all internet use? How about email - as I understand it, VPN does not encrypt emails.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Reuters news app is also pretty good. You can select 5, 10, 15 minute news update. I mostly use Haystack app for news now. It takes news clips from all those who stream for free (pretty much all news) based on my preferences

Yes they are free thanks to ads. Your satellite TV content is also funded by ads, you mostly pay for the satellite connection itself. I mostly need the VPN when I want to stream CBC or BBC sports from outside of their geo locked region.

Streaming NHL playoffs for free from CBC right now thanks to VPN. In the US it's not free


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I asked Emjay this already, but how do y'all interact with your smart TV? The Firestick remote is OK, but you can't just punch in a channel number like on a regular TV remote.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Besides the apple remote I use the iPhone a lot.. you can browse an app like youtube and it plays on the apple tv. When there's a search bar it prompts on the iPhone

There's probably a remote control app for fire stick but apple leads in the smooth integration of devices. My fathers android TV box is really clunky to browse/search


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh how I wish there was a decent answer to the question of TV these days.

You know, I can remember when all you had to do was buy a TV, connect it to an antenna and watch what you could receive. What came out of the air was FREE.

But then 'progress' raised it's ugly head once again and someone invented cable TV. Not only was it not free, all it got you were the same TV programs as before possibly but the advantage was a 'clear picture', no more 'fuzzy channels'. 

I grew up in Toronto which from a TV standpoint was a great place to live. Not only did we get the local Toronto channels which covered all the Canadian programs there were, but due to the proximity across the lake to Buffalo, NY, we got all the US network channels (ABC, NBC, CBS) through their local affiliate stations. No one in N. America got more channels than Torontonians and all with strong signals and clear pictures. In total there were at that time perhaps 8 channels we got.

Now here's the thing, there are a finite number of TV programs that are produced each year. It isn't infinite, it is finite. So once you have a channel that provides you access to that finite number, what is the real advantage of having more channels? Having 100 channels does not mean anything if there are only 50 new programs after all. 

In order to justify charging you $100 a month, they then invented 'reality TV'. What a concept. Produce a tv program for peanuts in cost compared to a program that has to pay actors big bucks and the public will be stupid enough to want to watch. Big Brother was born. Video some idiots making a fool of themselves on Survivor or Bachelor and you've got a 'hit show'. And we call this 'progress'. Hilarious.

I want to be able to watch TV sometimes whether it is the news programs or an entertaining series of some kind. TV can be worth watching sometimes but nowadays, there is no simple way of doing that. They've taken what was FREE and found numerous ways to may you have to PAY to watch TV. The question is whether what we now pay for is in any way significantly superior to what we used to get for FREE. TV programs are no longer paid for by the advertisers alone, now the public is paying the majority of the cost to have 100 stations that simply show us the same 50 programs repeatedly.

How many stations in your package are showing 'Aliens' or 'Predator' over and over again when you go down your channel list each week? How many re-runs of old shows take up space in your 'lineup'? Try counting how many NEW programs you get per week. That is, being shown for the first time such as the new (and last) season of Game of Thrones that started this week. Six episodes and it will be finished. Count the number of these actually NEW programs and you know what I think, you won't count any more than I used to get when there were only 8 channels I got for FREE in Toronto in the 1960s.

Thanks for the opportunity to have a little rant OP.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

m3s said:


> Besides the apple remote I use the iPhone a lot.. you can browse an app like youtube and it plays on the apple tv. When there's a search bar it prompts on the iPhone
> 
> There's probably a remote control app for fire stick but apple leads in the smooth integration of devices. My fathers android TV box is really clunky to browse/search


There does appear to be an Android app for Firestick that simulates a mousepad and a keyboard. Most Blutooth keyboards/mice can also be synced. Just wonders what might work best.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> Thanks for the opportunity to have a little rant OP.


You obviously watch more TV than we do. I have never even heard of Aliens, Predators, Game of Thrones.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Longtimeago said:


> Oh how I wish there was a decent answer to the question of TV these days.
> 
> You know, I can remember when all you had to do was buy a TV, connect it to an antenna and watch what you could receive. What came out of the air was FREE.


You do realize that you can still put up an antenna ( now a smaller UHF antenna ) and probably get the same number of Canadian and US stations. Only now they're digital, and the quality is superior to cable, IPTV, and satellite; it's not compressed. Also some stations have multiple programs at once like PBS has 3 siumulateous, I believe ( 17.1, 17.2 17.3 ). I have an antenna for back-up, but only get the Canadian networks; too far from the U.S. border.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

OTA TV shows that you pay for the connectivity more than the content..

I'm not sure it's true the quality is superior to online streaming. amazon, youtube etc can stream up to 4k and whatever refresh rate and audio quality you desire

Unfortunately Canadian internet has data caps probably because the Canadian internet providers are also the Canadian cable/satellite providers..


----------

